# **Modder Found**Anyone willing to mod a HDS basic 42?



## chaoss (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a basic 42 XR/GT, s.n. 25xx that is very unhappy in it's current state.
Seems that it would be much happier (and brighter) with say a SSC P4 LED?

Please chime in if this is a project that you would like to take on.

Thanks 

Thank you to all that have responded, my HDS is now off to to meet up with a SSC P4 (USVOH) .


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Anyone willing to mod a HDS basic 42?*

I had Milkyspit mod my old Ultimate 60XRGT. Definately worth it IMO. Modding a B42 will give you a more noticeable change than my U60. Can't remember how much it cost me but I think it was around $60.00. Look up Milkyspit and send him a PM. There are others than can do it but Scott did mine and I was happy with the results.


----------



## chaoss (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Anyone willing to mod a HDS basic 42?*

Thanks for the info Oddjob :thumbsup:.

Another question, has anyone tried to stuff a Osram GDP into one of these little jewels?

Thanks for any response.


----------



## tebore (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Anyone willing to mod a HDS basic 42?*



chaoss said:


> Thanks for the info Oddjob :thumbsup:.
> 
> Another question, has anyone tried to stuff a Osram GDP into one of these little jewels?
> 
> Thanks for any response.



It takes more work to do so. 

Have you see the DIY tutorial for upgrading the emitter.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Apr 5, 2009)

See also, DZ:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2604563


----------

